# Section for sex



## Dancing Nancie

There are a lot of threads that deal with various sexual issues. This should have its own section. Seeing how this is a topic that many couples have differences in, it should be able to stand on its own.


----------



## MarkTwain

Dancing Nancie said:


> it should be able to stand on its own.


No kidding


----------



## Honey

No, we can't have a sexy talk one on here. Nice try though.


----------



## draconis

Sex thread can get really racy and often attract attention you might not want here. But all the same, sex is important to relationships and marriage.

draconis


----------



## Honey

draconis said:


> Sex thread can get really racy and often attract attention you might not want here. But all the same, sex is important to relationships and marriage.
> 
> draconis


I agree, and you shouldn't flirt on forums too, which I have before.


----------



## Chris H.

Dancing Nancie said:


> There are a lot of threads that deal with various sexual issues. This should have its own section. Seeing how this is a topic that many couples have differences in, it should be able to stand on its own.



I think you're right. I will have to add one. Sex is a very important aspect of marriage. One of the most common problems discussed here in fact.


----------



## Dancing Nancie

draconis said:


> Sex thread can get really racy and often attract attention you might not want here. But all the same, sex is important to relationships and marriage.
> 
> draconis


They can get racy, and attract attention. There is a private section on here, so the mods could create the same post options for the sex section as they do for the private section.

My thoughts on this are that most married couples go through some sort of issues with sex, and having the freedom here to talk about those issues would be healthy. They would probably have to be monitored a little more to make sure they don't get out of hand.


----------



## Sweet love

I think monitoring it will be good i have seen some forum where ot went avrock..
but they had a whole section about sex and it was about everythign form what position one like and which one they treid last night and last weekend and so on and it was with lots of details, and getting more and more like a race so..
i dont think it could hapen here anyway, cause htats not the kind of forum people go to to talk like that..


----------



## Sweet love

look my post above.. LOL

as for the flirt and so on.. i was tlakign about couples in hta tforum who were talking to others on how good they were at makign love and how good it was with their wife or husband so htey werent flritign anyone else. honey.. 
some ask for advice for things not workign as they like or having problems in bed, but it wasnt any flirting going on.. dont you rememebr it..?? LOLOL!


----------



## Dancing Nancie

Honey said:


> Do you guys think too much sex is a bad thing?


That depends on what is considered too much! Me personally would like once a day (two on a good day)!


----------



## Dancing Nancie

Sweet love said:


> I think monitoring it will be good i have seen some forum where ot went avrock..
> but they had a whole section about sex and it was about everythign form what position one like and which one they treid last night and last weekend and so on and it was with lots of details, and getting more and more like a race so..
> i dont think it could hapen here anyway, cause htats not the kind of forum people go to to talk like that..


I think this stuff can be helpful to talk about. Say someone comes here looking for ways to make their sex life better. They just do a handful of the basic positions, and their spouce is having a hard time with that. Someone asks for advice on what they can do. 

The people who come here are looking for advice on their marriage. Seeing that this thread already has two pages, I think it's something that could use some more topics. 

I do think having a post minimum to view it would be the best way to ensure that there are not people coming to just find literary pornography.


----------



## draconis

Well it is hard to keep this site pc talking about the best position.

draconis


----------



## Dancing Nancie

draconis said:


> Well it is hard to keep this site pc talking about the best position.
> 
> draconis


Maybe not, but you can always refer anyone who asks to a site that shows or explains said position...


----------



## draconis

Dancing Nancie said:


> Maybe not, but you can always refer anyone who asks to a site that shows or explains said position...


Okay let me explain further. I use to belong to a forum dedicated to improving sex lives. Trust me there is no way to keep it PC

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman

well I think it is a good idea, and if you can keep it to one section then I do not see why not, as for worrying about being "PC" I wouldn't. because people should be honest and opinion with their opinions and thoughts. Worrying that you are offending people should be the last thing.

I would just say no pictures.

Sex is a major component of marriage.

without it we all would just be friends


----------



## Chris H.

GAsoccerman said:


> well I think it is a good idea, and if you can keep it to one section then I do not see why not, as for worrying about being "PC" I wouldn't.


Draconis is saying "PC" and he's right if you look at it that way, because our guidelines really are along the the lines of "political correctness," even though that wasn't the goal when I started the site.

Truth be told, I don't like "political correctness," in everyday life. My close friends and family could attest to that. I stay pretty PC on these forums because it's very easy for people who don't know you to take something you say the wrong way.

The reason our "PC" guidelines are in place though, is to make this a safe place for people to come and discuss their very private and sensitive personal problems. There are many people in this world who get easily offended by racist and sexist statements, and graphic sexual language.

When I started the site, I decided it was important to make this a safe place for people to talk about their problems without having to worry about being offended by stuff like that - regardless of whether or not it offends me personally.

There are plenty of forums on the web that allow cursing, racist and sexist language, and graphic sexual discussions - so it's not like people can't find a place to talk about that stuff if they want to. This just isn't the place for it. Try to think about this site more like "a support group" ... do you think a therapist would let you walk into group talking about stuff like that?

When I get around to starting this section it will have clear guidelines that me and the other mods will decide on.


----------



## GAsoccerman

Chris, 



> There are plenty of forums on the web that allow cursing, racist and sexist language, and graphic sexual discussions - so it's not like people can't find a place to talk about that stuff if they want to


I agree with this, I think most people have enough common sense to not use that type of language, pics, or such graphic detail.

While i guess I am the furthest one in left field here, I pretty much keep it respectful, but honest.


----------



## draconis

GAsoccerman said:


> Chris,
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this, I think most people have enough common sense to not use that type of language, pics, or such graphic detail.
> 
> While i guess I am the furthest one in left field here, I pretty much keep it respectful, but honest.


As I said before, I was on a forum that did talk about sex, which I did like. But we can easily have a twelve year old come on here looking for help because of his parents or a fifteen year old that wants relatuionship advise. 

Maybe the idea would be better if it was included to forum supporters and closed to the general public. 

I am not much for pc either but it is so easy to offend people on forums. I have had a hater or two on every major forum I was on. At one point it is life but what you say can damage what you are trying to fix.

draconis


----------



## MarkTwain

Chris-
I have been giving my views on sex quite freely as you know. Given what you are saying on this thread, I am wondering if I have been going further than you wanted?

Personally I think this site is great *just the way it is*. I run a support group forum narrowly focused on sex, but it lacks the generality of this site 

By the way what would you estimate your gender ratio is on here?


----------



## Chris H.

MarkTwain said:


> Chris-
> I have been giving my views on sex quite freely as you know. Given what you are saying on this thread, I am wondering if I have been going further than you wanted?


I haven't seen anything inappropriate, none of the mods have said anything either to the best of my knowledge. 

I think the type of stuff we want to stay away from is graphic descriptions of sex acts... I think PG-13 is a good rule of thumb. Keep the discussions general in nature.

A while back there was a discussion on anal sex, and I think people were very mature about it. It was something educational in nature, in response to someone asking for advice. Even though there were some posts that were pretty descriptive, they obviously weren't posted with the intent to arouse others.

It's a difficult thing to have to decide, when discussions are borderline. We'll have to just ask members to be patient with us. If we have to ask not to post something or take something down, it's not personal.



MarkTwain said:


> Personally I think this site is great *just the way it is*. I run a support group forum narrowly focused on sex, but it lacks the generality of this site


I'm very happy with the way things are going on the site. We seem to be growing too, so I think it's safe to assume that our discussions are appealing to a large audience.



MarkTwain said:


> By the way what would you estimate your gender ratio is on here?


I have no idea. Haven't really done any statistical analysis on it. There are a lot of lurkers who aren't registered too.

Thanks for your participation MarkTwain.


----------



## Blanca

MarkTwain said:


> Personally I think this site is great *just the way it is*.


:iagree:


----------



## Dancing Nancie

MarkTwain said:


> Chris-
> I have been giving my views on sex quite freely as you know. Given what you are saying on this thread, I am wondering if I have been going further than you wanted?
> 
> Personally I think this site is great *just the way it is*. I run a support group forum narrowly focused on sex, but it lacks the generality of this site
> 
> By the way what would you estimate your gender ratio is on here?


I agree that the site is great the way it is. I am not trying to change the function of the site. I was just looking to isolate the topics for sex. If that wouldn't work, then it so be it. I just thought instead of having this topic littered throughout the forum, it could be in one place. 

People here talk about this subject, so my thought was it would be easier to talk and read about that subject if those threads were combined into one section.


----------



## Honey

Dancing Nancie said:


> That depends on what is considered too much! Me personally would like once a day (two on a good day)!


Just once a day? :sleeping: lol Do you mean for 15 minutes or 4hrs?  LOL


----------



## Sweet love

so thats what you came here for?


----------



## D & B

I am new to this site so please be kind. I just have some questions regarding my marriage. My husband and I have been together almost 7 years and we have been talking about spicing things up in the bedroom. My husband told me one night that he thought it would turn him on to see me with another man. He gets turned on by using my toys on me and he wanders if he would get the same arousal if it was another man. He also thinks it would turn him on to see me with another woman, just sitting back and watching. I have mentioned bringing in another couple, so it's equal for both of us. We have a great relationship and the last thing we want to do is mess that up. We have been talking about all of this for almost a week, but no decisions have been made. Does anybody have any other suggestions for us that doesn't involve other people? I already dress up for him and we both do oral.


----------



## Almostrecovered

I suggest you repost in the Sex in Marriage forum, click the new thread button in that forum


----------



## sigma1299

Holy thread revival!!!


----------

